# First Time Spoo Owner



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

I had a couple of conversations with her. Her nice attitude changed when I told her I had looked for a puppy elsewhere... 
Ask her about health testing and OFa'ing hips. 
PM me if you want the rest of the story.


----------

